# iVP3-Li or something equivalent



## StangV2_0 (24/8/16)

Hey Guys, 

Anyone have an iVP3 Li in stock or something equivalent? 

By equivalent I mean a similar clean look. Preferably black. I am not interested in a 3 battery mod. 

With 2 high discharge batteries. 

Tx. 



Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## yaronkark1 (24/8/16)

I have an ipv3li it's got quite a lot of scratches though


----------



## StangV2_0 (24/8/16)

yaronkark1 said:


> I have an ipv3li it's got quite a lot of scratches though


Keen to sell? 

Post some pics of it if you keen. And pm me price etc and if there any issues with it. 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## yaronkark1 (25/8/16)

Pmd you


----------

